# What are your Memorial Day weekend plans



## 4meandthem (May 25, 2012)

We will probably keep tomorrow simple or take-out since we are cleaning prepping all day.

Sun. we are haveing my wife Aunts and Uncles from Maine and Mass. over. We have not seen them in years. I am throwing a mexican BBQ for dinner with Carnitas, Carne Asada,chicken , rice and beans. Watermelon margaritas to go with. 

 I just made a great potato and egg salad for lunch. I am also serving  deli salumi and cheeses.

Mon I will invite some freinds over to help eat up any leftover food and maybe throw some oysters on the Barbie. BIL is having a Champagne brunch to see the family off in the morning.

I also bought one of those big blow up waterslides for the kids. I hope it gets warm enough to use it. We are actually replacing one that we had for about 7 years and finally tore. We got so many laughs and fun out of the last one!

Hope you all enjoy your weekend! What do you have going on!


----------



## Dawgluver (May 25, 2012)

The pool is open!  I hope.  The heater may take awhile to kick in.  More planting of seeds and stuff.

Perhaps some chops and pineapple on the grill.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 25, 2012)

*Ribs.....Maybe some crawfish......*


----------



## CWS4322 (May 25, 2012)

We had our 3-day May long weekend last week (not that anyone asked). I posted some great looking appetizer recipes last week geared for Memorial Day. Enjoy! Hope y'all have fantastic weather--that's what we had here last weekend.


----------



## roadfix (May 25, 2012)

Working Sat, Sun, & 1/2 day Mon.  Carne asada and smoked ribs on Monday!


----------



## CraigC (May 26, 2012)

Uncle Bob said:


> *Ribs.....Maybe some crawfish......*


 
Sadly, Sal's Riverside didn't have any mudbugs available for this weekend. I was going to fly in a 40# sack.


----------



## justplainbill (May 26, 2012)

Have some pizza dough fermenting in the fridge.  It should be ready by Monday.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 26, 2012)

To All My D.C. Colleagues, 

Firstly, let me wish all my D.C. colleagues, a wonderful, fun filled, healthy and fulfilling Memorial Day Holiday.

Unfortunately, it is not a holiday on the Iberian Peninsula nor in Italia either ... It is just another 5 day laboral week for me ...

However, I have certainly enjoyed reading about all the goodies, especially those BBQ Grilled items ... 

Kind regards,
Ciao,
Margi.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 26, 2012)

We're going to a cookout this afternoon - a reunion of people my husband worked with early in his career. I'm taking my version of a Greek peasant salad and orange brownies. The salad consists of sliced cucumbers, tomatoes and bell peppers, dressed with evoo, red wine vinegar and ground black pepper, and topped with feta, oil-cured olives and capers.

Other than that, we're doing some home improvement to prepare for a family visit next month.


----------



## Robo410 (May 26, 2012)

Sunday: Beer brats, potato salad, baked beans, watermelon

I like it and haven't made it since Labor Day!


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 26, 2012)

I had hoped to get some yard work done, but it sure sounds like it will be raining much of the weekend. 

Oh well. Guess we'll just have to make the most of it. I have a lot of indoor things to get done, too.

As far as food... we'll just play it by ear.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (May 26, 2012)

I too had hoped to get some outdoor tasks done this weekend, several which require involving helpers.  But yes, it may indeed prove to be too soggy and wet outside.   I consider this to be Memorial weekend Normal around here.  It seems almost every year when we used to go to the lake for the weekend, oftentimes our "opening weekend",  it was too cold or wet or both to spend much time outdoors UNTIL right about time to head back to the city,  That's when the sun came out.  

I have half a mind to call tomorrow's BBQ OFF while non verbally assuring people they are still supposed to come over.  That'll bring a reverse to the natural order of things, I'm sure.   

Jr.  has to work Monday, so we are having a family get together tomorrow.  I would like to grill a bone in turkey breast.  It really doesn't matter if it's done on the grill or oven roast.   I already decided to make mash potatoes and gravy rather than potato salad, and DxW is bringing a super dessert ( I think turtle cheesecake).  Whatever the day is like,  we will have a good time and good food.  

I hope you all are having a great weekend too.


----------



## buckytom (May 27, 2012)

we went trout fishing today on the musconetcong river, then out to dinner at an italian place that tries to kill you with garlic. it didn't matter what you ordered, it was loaded with garlic. calamari marinara...and garlic, chocken campagna... and garlic, shrimp vesuvio... and garlic, meatballs in garlic sauce; even the bread came with garlic butter.

it was ok, but i'm a midnight shift person and i'm developing a strange aversion to garlic.

and sunlight.

and holy water...

tomorrow, we're going down the shore for some salt water fishing, seafood for dinner, and rides and games on the boardwalk.

monday is yardwork and baseball practice.


----------



## DaveSoMD (May 27, 2012)

This is going to be a gardening weekend: finish up planting the raised vegetable beds, potting up my herbs, pruning the roses, tying up the grape vines, etc. I am months behind in my normal gardening & planting routine.  

Food-wise another mild day here, probably soup again for dinner as my stomach is still recovering from Thursday night. If it feels up to it tomorrow I'll grill something for dinner, either chicken or burgers.


----------



## letscook (May 27, 2012)

Relaxing weekend --Little  yard & garden work, bQ for dinner, and just hang out.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 27, 2012)

I went to the family cemeteries on Thursday, pulled weeds and dropped off pots.

Tomorrow my older, far less attractive and slightly bossy sister wants to meet up at the hometown parade and have a tailgate/picnic afterwards.  I'm thinking fried chicken, potato salad, rolls and strawberry shortcake.


----------



## pacanis (May 27, 2012)

I think today I will set up three of those exploding tannerite targets, pick a rifle and shoot them in succession. Hopefully it being Memorial Day weekend nobody will think my gas well exploded like last time I shot one


----------



## blissful (May 27, 2012)

Our gardening week-end, harvesting the overwintered leeks (which just sent up scapes), putting the summer fence around the veggie garden, planting some horseradish, celery, some lettuces and tacking the soaker hose in place for the season.
Metal detecting and hopefully some fishing on fresh water lakes.


----------



## buckytom (May 28, 2012)

pacanis said:


> I think today I will set up three of those exploding tannerite targets, pick a rifle and shoot them in succession. Hopefully it being Memorial Day weekend nobody will think my gas well exploded like last time I shot one



you shot a gas well?

i've heard of road signs and bad neighbors, but a gas well??

aren't you too far north to live in pennsyltucky?


----------



## pacanis (May 28, 2012)

Nooooo, I meant the last time I shot one of those exploding targets someone thought the sound was my gaswell exploding.


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 28, 2012)

We were supposed to stain our fence this weekend and had helpers coming over (they're college kids and will work for food ) but it's proving to be too soggy and/or hot.

I think I will have to resort to plan B: bottling wine. I have 15 gallons of wine to bottle and if one of the two home brew supply stores is open, that's what I'll do today.

And of course bottling wine usually means drinking some of it, too. Things are looking up. Glug!


----------



## roadfix (May 28, 2012)

Closing my shop in the early afternoon hours, go home, throw some BB back ribs in the smoker, and continue laying brick pavers out in the new patio all the while.  Grilling some carne asada too after the ribs are done.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 28, 2012)

Going to clean up the office today.


----------

